# Our journey so far....



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I have been a little bit reluctant to post incase she loses the pups ect (you know what they say about cursing it) but I figured I would post our journey so far.

After fully health testing Alaska (eye's, hips and DNA CEA) and then waiting for her to finally come in season (she's usually regular! But not this time) she came in, we had her herpes vaccine done and we took her to be mated in February, (after quite a few progesterone tests!) stud dog who's a great show dog, fully health tested (eye's, hips and DNA CEA). We had a mating and a 10min tie and off we went home.

Alaska was scanned on day 29 and confirmed in whelp! We are now on day 40.

Very nervous but Alaska's doing fab. Taking it all in her stride...well apart from the scoffing food part lol.

____________________________________

To save you searching through the whole thread here are the important posts.
1 week until due date -Alaska's udders.

Looks like tonights the night - Start of birth

First pup born.

Second pup born.

Third pup born.

First group picture - just after birth.

Tanya's opinion on the birth and the litter.

More pictures.

Weights and pics, including Alaska.

Day 4 - Pictures.

Video of Alaska.

Second video of Alaska.

Pictures - 1 week old.

Pictures -10 days old.

Pictures eyes starting to open - 12 days old.

Pictures - 2 weeks old.

More pictures.

First try of food - Pictures.

More pictures.

3 weeks and 1 day old.

Group shot of cuddles with daddy.

Harry's owners visit.

Puppy paper play time - 4 weeks old.

4 and a half weeks old - pics.

5 weeks old - Pictures.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Congratulations 

Look forward to updates and of course the puppy pictures


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Goldstar said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Look forward to updates and of course the puppy pictures


Thank you very much.

I am very nervous but Alaska's calmness is keeping me sane. :lol:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

yay so so happy for you both!!!

cant wait to see the baby alaskas!!!!!!


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Oooh congratulations!

I also can't wait to see baby Alaska pictures 

So excited for you!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you both.

I have started Alaska on Panacur today. Her nipples are getting bigger too.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Can i just ask has she got much of a belly or has she just widened out at the sides?


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Bjt said:


> Can i just ask has she got much of a belly or has she just widened out at the sides?


More at the sides than the belly. She just seems wider....but really fatter. If that makes sense. Because she has so much hair its hard to tell whats fat and what's hair. :lol:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah,i think i know what you mean.My bitch is 44 days and she has got wider but not too much of a belly but very saggy teats.Sometimes she looks preggers and sometimes not.It has been a long while since i had a pregnant bitch in the house and i couldn't remember if she should be looking bigger by now.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Bjt said:


> Yeah,i think i know what you mean.My bitch is 44 days and she has got wider but not too much of a belly but very saggy teats.Sometimes she looks preggers and sometimes not.It has been a long while since i had a pregnant bitch in the house and i couldn't remember if she should be looking bigger by now.


Has she been scanned?


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Congratulations to you & Alaska....


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

aww exciting times  best of luck hun . I can't wait to see the pup's. Did the scan give any idea of numbers ?


EDIT Ooooh that was 5000th post :scared: hmy:


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> aww exciting times  best of luck hun . I can't wait to see the pup's. Did the scan give any idea of numbers ?
> 
> EDIT Ooooh that was 5000th post :scared: hmy:


Well done!

And yeah he could see 4, however because they can absorb its anyone's guess how many will come out when its time.hmy:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

No,i haven't had her scanned because every time i leave her be,we have puppies every time i do scan her i get bad news,so it is abit like tempting fate.I very much doubt she is having a phantom.If she has't got any bigger by next week i shall take her down.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh wow, mini Alaska's - can't wait to see them. Congratulations to Alaska and to you - furry grandchildren on the way


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Bjt said:


> No,i haven't had her scanned because every time i leave her be,we have puppies every time i do scan her i get bad news,so it is abit like tempting fate.I very much doubt she is having a phantom.If she has't got any bigger by next week i shall take her down.


Ah fair enough. Good luck!



BeagleOesx said:


> Oh wow, mini Alaska's - can't wait to see them. Congratulations to Alaska and to you - furry grandchildren on the way


Hehe thank you! I am very excited.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I can't wait to see pictures of your pups,they will be gorgeous.Lots and lots of different colours.Shelties are cute anyway but i bet when they are tiny and start walking they are just unbelievably cute.I love my breed but they are very samey.Good luck with it,i hope all goes well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

Congratulations Shetlandlover. Can't wait to see some pics when they arrive


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Congratulations!!! i can imagine how excited you are


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you guys. 

I can't wait to see what she has.:001_tt1:


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

That's really wonderful news SL. 

Best of luck to you and Alaska, I cannot wait to see pictures


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Has she had pups before?She must be due on the 12th April am i right?Ooooh,it's really exciting.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Bjt said:


> Has she had pups before?She must be due on the 12th April am i right?Ooooh,it's really exciting.


Nope this is her first litter. She's 2 and a half years old.
Yeah due on/around 12th April.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Congratulations and good luck


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Very excited for you both....Jill


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

How exciting, I hope it all goes smoothly, Can't wait to see happy healthy little bundles.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Congratulations! Hope it all goes smoothly for you and Alaska!

Look forward to seeing lots and lots of pics!


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow......excellent news. Like the others, can't wait to see the pics. Give her a pat from us.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you everyone.

Day 41 today. It feels like its taking forever! hmy:


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Day 42.


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

......................................


----------



## Beau-a-saurus (Jan 26, 2011)

Ooooh really pleased for you, baby Alaska's will be gorgeous :001_tt1: hope Scorcher is well and looking forward to being grand dog!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

How's Alaska doing, is she getting fat yet :laugh:


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> How's Alaska doing, is she getting fat yet :laugh:


Not fat.....I can't say she's fat, she will eat me. :lol:

Um, she's doing well. She's due her 2nd Herpes vaccine this week and she's eating LOADS! She still thinks she can do all the things she did before she was pregnant (jumping really high and messing around!) daft lady.


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

How did I miss this? 

Good luck to you and alaska and can't wait for the puppy pics 

I love your dogs :001_wub:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Good luck Alaska!! Fat indeed :sneaky2: You make sure you get all the goodies you need for you & pups!!  x


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks guy's. She's on day 47 today. 

She's doing very well, infact she's not really any different apart from more hungry and clingy. :laugh:


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Thanks guy's. She's on day 47 today.
> 
> She's doing very well, infact she's not really any different apart from more hungry and clingy. :laugh:


what colours are you expecting? I know nothing about breeding can alaska have any colour (for shetland sheepdogs) or will they only be merle or the colour of dad?


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

SophieCyde said:


> what colours are you expecting? I know nothing about breeding can alaska have any colour (for shetland sheepdogs) or will they only be merle or the colour of dad?


Just merle and tri (which is daddy's colour). I am very very excited. :laugh:


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

So am I and I don't even know Alaska!

Keep posting.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Day 49 today.

Off to the vets later for her final Herpes vaccine.

I have been taking pictures of her nipples since day 37, here's day 37.









Here's day 48 (yesterday).


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Went to the vet yesterday, she's gained 4kg. :yikes:
General check over says she's doing fab. 
Had 2nd Herpes vaccine. She's now on day 50.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Getting closer  eee can't wait to see pics when they are born <3


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> Getting closer  eee can't wait to see pics when they are born <3


Thanks hun.

I am sooooooooooooooo excited and nervous at the same time.
She's been so good though, honestly apart from throwing up a couple of times in the first few weeks of pregnancy she's been just like normal Alaska. She's calmed down a bit in the sense she would rather cuddle up with me than play with Kai or Aiden. But that's not such a bad thing.:laugh:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

aww so glad she is doing so well!

cant wait to see the puppies and baby alaskas!!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Day 52.


















Going to trim down the belly hair today. :scared:


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Can't wait for puppy pics 

Alaska is beautiful, I'm certain she's going to have some gorgeous babies


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

She is beautiful:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

aww look at that face, she looks so beautiful!!! what an adoring expression!

cant wait for puppies!!!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks guy's.

Its inching closer slowly...(it feels very slow!) Alaska's doing fab too, infact she's spent all morning napping on my knee even though she's 4kg heavier! :scared:


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Day 54 today.

Yesterday evening I managed to snap a photo of Alaska, not the best I have ever taken lol. She had just woken up from a nap and gone out for a wee. 

















Started taking daily temps now.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

She's looking good


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Alaska is gorgeous - can't wait for you to give us news of the arrival of the pups


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Has she got a tummy?Mine hasn't she is just wide.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

looking lovely!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Bjt said:


> Has she got a tummy?Mine hasn't she is just wide.


When she's standing up you feel a saggy belly, I say "Udders" to my OH who giggles at the idea. But she's more wide than fat.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

My girlie has udders,not long for either of us now,can't wait.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

1 week until due date.

Alaska's udders today. (she's led on her side) 









And my baby, taken just now.









Temp reading from today's been pretty average. She dropped below 38.1 for the first time today but has gone back up now. Will just have to wait for the big drop to 36.5ish before getting excited. Plenty of digging going on at night too! Roll on due date.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

aww she looks lovely! so close now i cant wait to see the babies!

i dont know alfie must be expecting a litter, he digs the carpet and bed every night!!

good luck alaska!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> aww she looks lovely! so close now i cant wait to see the babies!
> 
> i dont know alfie must be expecting a litter, he digs the carpet and bed every night!!
> 
> good luck alaska!


Thanks hun.

I am soooooooooo nervous! But also it cant come fast enough. :lol:

Awh poor Alfie.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Thanks hun.
> 
> I am soooooooooo nervous! But also it cant come fast enough. :lol:
> 
> Awh poor Alfie.


oh i bet you are!

yes, well everyone always thinks he is a girl anyway, he may as well have a litter and have done with it! he loves a good dig!


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

Getting very close now. I can't wait to see these pups, mum is such a beauty.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks like tonight is the night, Tanya's here and we are ready for a long night!

Plenty of panting, drooling and digging!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

shetlandlover said:


> Looks like tonight is the night, Tanya's here and we are ready for a long night!
> 
> Plenty of panting, drooling and digging!!!!!


best of luck with everything , hope you and alaska have an easy time xx


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Hope she had a smooth labour and everything goes well!

I just cannot wait for the pics!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Good luck I hope everything goes ok.

I'm at a show tomorrow with the babies so will not be able to catch up again until tomorrow night so congratulations for the impending birth too.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks all, very excited. Glad Tanya's here as I am a nervous wreck. hmy:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Good luck xx


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

good luck xxx


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Looks like tonight is the night, Tanya's here and we are ready for a long night!
> 
> Plenty of panting, drooling and digging!!!!!


Good luck, hope it all goes smoothly for you all.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Oooooh so exciting, Good Luck Alaska, you gorgeous girlie - hope everything goes well and can't wait to hear news of the patter of little paws xx


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Still waiting. Good old Alaska. :lol:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Good luck hope all goes well : )


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

I missed yesterdays updates :cursing: Any news ? Hope everything has gone or is going smoothly for Alaska


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

After a long night of no sleep and loads of digging, waters finally went this morning. First pup has been born, Little tri boy called Harry. He weighed 283g.










Now just waiting on the others.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Good luck to Alaska well done on first pup


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Congratulations...welldone all of you

Do you have any idea how many your expecting?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Awwwww! Welcome to the world Harry -and well done Alaska! Was going to say you have my number if you need me - but if Tanya's there, all will be well!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

OMG how have I missed this!!! Ahhhh congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

aww just wonderful!

welcome to the world harry!

both look lovely, he has alaskas blaze too!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

congratulations. look forward to seeing pics of them all when they've arrived


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Baby 2 born 10:06, my blue bitch that I have been asking for!!! Weight- 225g.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow go Alaska   You must be shattered congratulations


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh wow - your blue bitch! Bet you are over the moon 

Way to go Alaska!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Pup 3 born 10:41 blue girl. Weight - 249g










So that's 2 blue girls and 1 tri boy.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

aww too cute, way to go team!!

now you get a pick too! 2 blue bitches and they look lovely, bet you keep both!


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Congratulations, Way to go Mummy 

They are stunning. You're going to be spoilt for choice.


----------



## missP (Jan 11, 2012)

awww, so cute. 

congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

stunning puppies ,well done to alaska you and tanya. xx


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

:001_tt1:
Tawhhhhh; I want one please!
They are soo pretty- and mommabear looks do pleased with herself- as well she should be!
I'm a pile of puppy broody mush now! Darn you alaska!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Congrats on the puppies xx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

2 blues t chose from


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Dunno if there is a puppy 4.....will have to wait and see.

All is quiet for now, she's feeding and cleaning her 3 babies.:001_tt1:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Awwwww! They are wonderful. Well done to you all.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Well done,glad you got what you were after.I am a little miffed,mine were due today but i missed the Easter birth.Mine were born yesterday morning betwen 4.10 am and 5.06am.4 beautiful healthy pups,2 boys,2 girls so i have a choice too.I am made up.Big congratulations.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Wayyyy you shall be a grandma! You gunna keep one?


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Ohh absolutely gorgeous!

Glad all went well!

Looking forward to seeing them growing up


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

ooo They're lovely. Alaska looks so pleased with herself. How on earth are you gonna choose between those 2 blue girls, you'll just have to keep them both


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Just checking back to see if there was a fourth puppy!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Gorgeous pups, and mum of course, this is a huge advert about why not to breed though, because I simply couldnt let any of them go , how on earth are you going to choose?


----------



## Trojan (Oct 1, 2011)

A lovely story, well done Alaska  xx


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Huge congratulations and well done Alaska for giving her 'mum' just what she wanted for Easter


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Congratulations, they are beautiful 

2 blue girls to choose from, exciting


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww congratulation Alaska (& helpers of course), your puppies are gorgeous as we expected they would be. 

Don't worry if you can't keep both the blue girls - just send one to me :lol: She'll be well loved and taken care of :001_tt1:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

A big congrats to you all especially Alaska......hugs Jill


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Alaska! The pups are gorgeous and you have 2 blue girls :biggrin:

You have a choice now and Harry is adorable :001_wub:


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

(l-r) Anabelle, April and Harry.









Little Harry.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

aw well done! look well fat!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

oh no, they are far too cute, i want them all!

congrats to alaska and you! you deserve all the joy they bring for all your hard work!

lovely names for lovely puppies! such lovely colours, the blues are lovely and clear!

cant wait to see them growing!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Amazing.....


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I have no idea which pup I will pick, or maybe two...

I really like Anabelle. (the 2nd blue girl)


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> I have no idea which pup I will pick, or maybe two...
> 
> I really like Anabelle. (the 2nd blue girl)


 If you're going to keep two - keeping three is only one more .......... 

Ooooh aren't I naughty putting that thought into your head? Singing:

Seriously though - they are beautiful, healthy puppies and are a credit to you. Well done you, Alaska and Tanya!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Pleased to have been there to help welcome Harry, April and my personal favourite Anabelle. Yesterday was the first day meeting Alaska in the flesh and all the pictures of her I've seen really do not do her justice at all, she really is much much more stunning in thr flesh than she appears on pictures.

Have to say, despite being a long 1st stage and the fact I now feel like I've been dragged behind a bus, this was probably one of the most rewarding litters I've helped to welcome into the world (not including my own of course). 

I've already got my eye on two of the three for the show ring ;-)


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Well done and congratulations  hope it went smoothly being her first


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww they are Beautiful puppies, congratulations!


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

How are the gorgeous pups and mum doing this morning?


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, I do want to thank Tanya 100million times. I would have been a nervous wreck without you Tanya.

Last night I had to call the emergency vet as Alaska was sporting a temp of 39.8  the vet was frigging useless. So I managed to get hold of my normal vet who I use for anything but breeding stuff and he said exactly what I wanted which was that she will more than likely need anti-biotics. Anyway, he said he would pop round this morning with some for Alaska which is good!

I took her temp at 2am and she was 40 but I have taken it today and its going down, currently its at 39.3 but I am still going to use the Anti-biotics. Incase there is any infection lingering.

Anyway, at 1am while OH was taking Alaska in the garden for a wee I managed to snap some photo's of the pups.










Anabelle.









April.









Harry.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Congratulations they are all beautiful.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Pleased you managed to get in touch with your normal vet and get some anti bios... Sorry I missed your call to hear the results of your second opinion, I was in an exhaustion coma lol.

Pigment is coming on nicely already. Hoe are their weights this morning? Don't be surprised if you have a small drop


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

aww they are so lovely! congrats.

i would use the antibiotics to be on the safe side!

anabelle has a strong look of mum about her already! april does too, how will you ever choose?

congrats again!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Tanya1989 said:


> Pleased you managed to get in touch with your normal vet and get some anti bios... Sorry I missed your call to hear the results of your second opinion, I was in an exhaustion coma lol.
> 
> Pigment is coming on nicely already. Hoe are their weights this morning? Don't be surprised if you have a small drop


He's just been, he's so lovely really he thinks the world of Alaska. He's given her a Anti-biotic injection and 5 days of anti-biotics and some good gut sachets incase they upset her tummy.

He's also checked over the pups, he says they are happy and healthy as there was a bit of sniffling from them last night. He said no hernia's and hearts are perfectly fine.

Weights are up this morning, last night there was a drop in Harry's weight and I did panic a bit but he's the biggest in the litter so its not a huge worry.

Harry's birth weight was - 283g, last night he was 277g and this morning at 9am 295g.

April birth weight was 225g, last night she weighed in at 226g and today 9am she was 240g.

Anabelle's weight at birth was 249g, last night she was 255g and this morning at 9am 260g.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Congratulations, they certainly look like mum is feeding them well


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Gorgeous Puppies.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Very happy mum and pups.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

That is a really lovely photo, really captures everyones hard work and love coming together  Congratulations! I'm so happy for you!  xxxx


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

oh so lovely! mum looks so proud and happy with herself and she should be, well done alaska!!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh wow, that pic of Alaska & pups brought a lump to my throat :001_wub: It's a gorgeous photo.

Really pleased they are doing well x


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

oooooh - she looks so happy, bless her! Glad the pups are doing well, and hopefully Alaska will be ok now she has had the antibiotics.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

9am weigh in was...

Harry - 295g
Anabelle - 260g
April - 240g 

6pm weigh in is.....
Harry - 300g
Anabelle - 280g
April - 250g

:cornut:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Sounds like Alaska is doing a fab job


----------



## janeywaney (Apr 10, 2012)

Oooh, congratulations!

My lovely Butty had a litter last year and I took loads of photos over the following 8 weeks and uploaded them to this blog and wrote about them - still intoch with the puppies and we are thinking of maybe a first birthday party get together for pups and Mum!

Category: 1 - Puppies and Dogs - Fun Stuff


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Okay,

All pups and mummy are doing fab today! Infact the umbilical cords have fallen off! :biggrin:

Anyway,

2am weigh in was...
Harry - 316g
Anabelle - 296g
April - 259g

9am weigh in was...
Harry - 324g
Anabelle - 306g
April - 271g.

And some pictures from this morning.

Anabelle sleeping.

















Harry.









April being groomed by mummy.









Babies!

















Yawning April!









Proud mummy.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

How lovely and soft that bed looks in the last photo, i think these pups are going to be spoilt :lol:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Alaska looks like she is coping well pups look great : )


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Hehe thank you, Alaska is coping so well I am very proud of her. 
She doesn't mind leaving them to go for a wee, she doesn't mind me or my OH touching them, she comes out of the whelping box every so often and sits with us on the sofa until the pups need her again.

She still has a temp but its only day 1 of her anti-biotics really, as yesterday she had the anti-biotic injection. Her temp is 39.5, last night it was 39.8 hopefully later on it will be down even more.

She's still eating, drinking and she seems fine in herself.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Gorgeous babies :biggrin:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

oh my they are getting even more gorgeous by the day!

alaska looks so happy too and is obviously a great mum to them!

i think they are all lovely but i'll take the 2 blues please!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> oh my they are getting even more gorgeous by the day!
> 
> alaska looks so happy too and is obviously a great mum to them!
> 
> i think they are all lovely but i'll take the 2 blues please!


Haha, at least 1 of the blue's is staying with me. But there may be one, just to tempt you! LOL.

They are getting better looking by the day.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Haha, at least 1 of the blue's is staying with me. But there may be one, just to tempt you! LOL.
> 
> They are getting better looking by the day.


i think youll have to keep both otherwise i'll be round for the other one before you know it!

they are far too sweet!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

They are so cute! How does it feel to be a grandma?


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh MY Word !!! - how did I miss this ?? ....mega congrats from me and all the Belgian pack - your babes look beautiful and 'mum' has that wonderful contented look about her. 

The next few weeks are just magical - enjoy them ...but don't forget to collect as much newspaper as you can for later on !!

:biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5:


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Hehe, I have been collecting news paper since last year. All my family members have news paper stacks for us weekly lol. :cornut:

I can honestly say, I didn't understand "accident" litters before but I understand them less now, why anyone would want to live next to the whelping box, missing sleeping in your own bed, running on 2-3 hours sleep a day, barely eating, house like a sauna and the house looking like a bomb site constantly (because hoovering will disturb mummy) I don't know. Love the pups to bits but I would really really like my house back to a normal temp, my carpet to be hoovered and my own bed back! Only on night 3! :lol:

I must say they are very rewarding though. I stroked Anabelle's ear today and her little leg started "going", I think I about died of cuteness overload. 

But yea, I really do miss my bed.

Alaska's made me very proud of her though, she's handling being a mummy so well! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah it is really tiring - but the next couple of weeks will get easier Alaska will take care of all the feeding and cleaning up of any poos etc and you should be able to catch up with your sleep a little more - it's once you've started weaning that the fun REALLY begins


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Bijou said:


> Yeah it is really tiring - but the next couple of weeks will get easier Alaska will take care of all the feeding and cleaning up of any poos etc and you should be able to catch up with your sleep a little more - it's once you've started weaning that the fun REALLY begins


Doesn't it just !!!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

swarthy said:


> Doesn't it just !!!


3's not too bad imagine having 12! omg all those poo's to clear up .lol


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

dexter said:


> 3's not too bad imagine having 12! omg all those poo's to clear up .lol


lol - having had two litters of 8 and a litter of 6, 6 is most definitely the optimum number IMHO - we've ordered a max of 6 for any future litters (and watch me get 14 - GULP!!!)


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

My last three were 11 and 2 10's. I pray for a normal size litter but never get it :lol:


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks guy's, I know I am lucky to only have 3. :biggrin:

I am just so tired, but I am worried that if I sleep and leave them unattended something bad will happen. Even though I am right next to the whelping box. 

The plus side is all 3 are gaining weight fast, I guess they have Alaska's super keenness of food. :lol:


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> I can honestly say, I didn't understand "accident" litters before but I understand them less now, why anyone would want to live next to the whelping box, missing sleeping in your own bed, running on 2-3 hours sleep a day, barely eating, house like a sauna and the house looking like a bomb site constantly (because hoovering will disturb mummy) I don't know. Love the pups to bits but I would really really like my house back to a normal temp, my carpet to be hoovered and my own bed back! Only on night 3! :lol:


I think the point being alot of people who have the accidental litters probably don`t lie beside the whelping pen or worry about disturbing mum with the hoover, or sleep deprive themselves in favour of supervising the litter

The babies are gorgeous & Alaska is doing a great job she looks so content


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Day 4! Wow, it feels like its gone fast if you exclude the sleepless nights. :lol:

Weights for today are........

Harry - 415g
April - 368g
Anabelle - 399g

We are also winning with Alaska's temp! She's down to 38.9 today from 39.5 yesterday. So the anti-biotics are working.

Here's some puppy pics from today.

April.









Anabelle.

















The girls.

















Harry.

























Nudge....









Sleeps...


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow, this is just cuteness overload :001_wub:- a warning should be put on this thread :biggrin5: Love their colouring & markings as they are coming out - especially the girlies.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I think Harry's name should be changed to Fat Harry


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Good news about Alaska - and as for the pups, well all I can say is :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

I think Harry is my favourite - I love his colouring


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

BeagleOesx said:


> Wow, this is just cuteness overload :001_wub:- a warning should be put on this thread :biggrin5: Love their colouring & markings as they are coming out - especially the girlies.


Thanks, I am really pleased with how they are looking! They are super cute.



Tanya1989 said:


> I think Harry's name should be changed to Fat Harry


He really is! He's super beefy. He wriggles the most too! Typical boy...:001_rolleyes:


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Good news about Alaska - and as for the pups, well all I can say is :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> I think Harry is my favourite - I love his colouring


Thanks hun.

Harry is jet black, which is great. He's a looker, going to be a great pet.:cornut:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

OMG, they are just too cute to describe!

all their colours are coming out, and their tan is so rich already!

i love them i love them i love them!!!

great news about alaskas temp too, she must be a great mum, they are doing so well!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

5 days old today, they are doing super well.

Click the picture for the video of mum and pups.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awwww what a proud & loving mum Alaska is. I love when you pick up the pups she watches you but is happy for you to do so but then when you put them back with her she gives them a good check over.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

aww that was so sweet! i loved the blue girls yawn as well!

they are such lovely puppies and look so peaceful and happy! loved it!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, she's such a good mum.

http://www.facebook.com/v/10150785229971280


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

OH MY GOD THAT VIDEO WAS TOO MUCH!!!! 

I have just died from cuteness overload, that yawn was too much to handle!    :biggrin5: :biggrin:

Glad everything is going so well, pups looking gorgeous and Alaska looks a great mummy!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

1 week old already.
Some pics from today.

















April.

















Harry/Logie.

















Anabelle.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

They are so gorgeous! 

I saw a Sheltie yesterday on our walk, and I have to say, I have a massive soft spot!

Can't believe it's been a week already!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they really are Adorable:001_wub:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

such a wonderful litter! although it was to be expected as alaska is beautiful herself.

i love them all but i maybe have a slight soft spot for anabelle, i just love how her colours mix in but to be honest i'll take them all please!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They just get more cute each time you post. When do pups open their eyes ? I cant wait to see them developing, I hope you remember to tell the new owners that its compulsary to join pf and keep posting about them.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Well weights today are..........

Harry - 568g
April - 561g
Anabelle - 598g

Now have to sort out kennel names......:bored:


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow! Their weights have shot up so quick, the girls have caught up with Harry now! Alaska's obviously doing a great job feeding her babies!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Well weights today are..........
> 
> Harry - 568g
> April - 561g
> ...


Have you got a theme you would like to go with ?


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Have you got a theme you would like to go with ?


Cold theme....

To go with Alaska, Our kennel name is ArcticFrost so really you have 13 characters to work with.

I have a name for Harry already.... Alaskan Night:001_wub:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

is that it 13 i thought id seen some pretty long names.

how about alaskan frost for one of the blue girls, let me get a thinking cap on, i got to choose alfies and had a great long list!

eta just read your kennel name so maybe not frost maybe snow instead!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

ArcticFrost Alaskan/Alaska's star 
ArcticFrost Starry night 
ArcticFrost blizzard star
ArcticFrost stormin it up


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Alaskan star?


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> ArcticFrost Alaskan/Alaska's star


Great minds! Posted at the same time!

ETA; Also what about Alaskan Angel?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

ArcticFrost ice star
ArcticFrost ice queen
ArcticFrost snow beauty
ArcticFrost sparkling star


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

arcticfrost storm dancer
articfrost evening glow
articfrost gentle breeze
articfrost midnight storm
articfrost northen light
articfrost on the rocks
articfrost winter wonder
erm those are the only ones i can think of right now


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Some fantastic ones so far!!!!:001_wub: Thanks guys, I will have a proper look through them tonight.

I was thinking 

"ArcticFrost Heart of Alaska"
"Alaskan Dream"

I need 2 names per pup incase the first is rejected.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

i really like your kennel name, i think its really different and sets you apart!

diablo i like the name with dancer, alfie is snow dancer!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

Can't believe I have missed this thread since the pups have been born. Congratulation, they are beautiful.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

If you register on the kennel club breeders part for registereing a litter it is a lot easier. You can just give 1 name per pup they will email you if you cannot have a name. With it beiong the first litter you have bred and registered using your kennel name you should get your first choice names unless it is too close to someone's kennel name. There is also a name check part were you can check if anyone has a name you want to use.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Arcticfrost Snow Angel 

Would be very apt for a flattie, they love rolling around and I'm sure Rhuna could do a few impressive ones given the chance!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Freyja said:


> If you register on the kennel club breeders part for registereing a litter it is a lot easier. You can just give 1 name per pup they will email you if you cannot have a name. With it beiong the first litter you have bred and registered using your kennel name you should get your first choice names unless it is too close to someone's kennel name. There is also a name check part were you can check if anyone has a name you want to use.


The stud owner gave me a litter reg paper signed when we got the mating, so I think I should use that. Although I would love to do it online.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Arcticfrost Snow Angel
> 
> Would be very apt for a flattie, they love rolling around and I'm sure Rhuna could do a few impressive ones given the chance!


snow angel would be good for the puppy called angel!!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Okay names we have;

For Harry we have;
ArcticFrost Alaskan Night.
ArcticFrost Midnight Storm.

And for the girls we have;
ArcticFrost Alaskan Star.
ArcticFrost Heart of Alaska.
ArcticFrost Alaskan Dream
Arcticfrost Alaskan Skies. 

What does everyone think?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

aw i do love those names, i like that alaska is a part of them too!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

10 days old today.

April.









Harry.









Anabelle.









Dog pile.









B'awwwwwww.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Tawhhhhh! I'll have April please! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
That are getting cuter by the day!!!!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Anabelle's eyes are starting to open! 

Harry and April's eyes are still fully closed.

Weights for today are;

Harry - 688g
April - 683g
Anabelle - 698g


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

What chunks 

Where's the photos? :nono: :nono:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> Anabelle's eyes are starting to open!
> 
> Harry and April's eyes are still fully closed.
> 
> ...


i love it when their eyes start to open, i talk to them more then lol


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

What a lovely puppy yawn,so cute.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

12 days old now, I have took some pics to show the eyes opening so they are not very good.:cryin:

Anabelle.

















Her eyes have a blue tint but I am not sure if they are blue yet or not. Will have to wait and see!

Harry.

















April (her eyes are barely open)

















And.......Puppy cuddles.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

April looks like shes trying so hard to open her eyes! If you need to catch up on some sleep then just send them to me! And Alaska too! I just want to smoosh them all up !!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

oh my god i have no words, they are too cute.

anabelle is so yummy!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Adorable made up your mind which one your keeping or are you just keeping all 3 ?


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

The pups today, pretty active.
http://www.facebook.com/v/10150813418901280


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Ahh,you pups are beautiful,can't believe that both our litters are now a fortnight old,it has gone so fast.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I know 2 weeks old today, can't believe it!

Here's some pics of them today.

Anabelle.









April.









Harry.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Has April still not opened those peepers yet??! Or is she just asleep? Come on little lady, we want to see those eyes!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Izzysmummy said:


> Has April still not opened those peepers yet??! Or is she just asleep? Come on little lady, we want to see those eyes!


She does have them open, just refuses to open them for pictures. LOL.
I am stuck between both girls on who to keep. I am begging the OH to let me keep both but we shall have to see if I can get him to give in. :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

shetlandlover said:


> She does have them open, just refuses to open them for pictures. LOL.
> I am stuck between both girls on who to keep. I am begging the OH to let me keep both but we shall have to see if I can get him to give in. :001_wub:


the puppies are beautiful , she`s done you proud cos they are absolutely lush:001_wub: just keep them both i wouldn`t be asking permission i`d just say i`m keeping them both so there!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

The secret is to take them to the vets and have them microchipped in your name and then say they are staying.I am going to have this problem because my other half will not be happy about me keeping one but i will be keeping one wether he likes it or not.A friend of mine does the sneaky vets trick,i think her hubby half expects it really,you only really get a problem when the OH doesn't share your passion for the dogs,unfortunately mine doesn't.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Alaska came with me while I nipped into the kitchen to grab some food, I came back into the room to find the 3 pups covered in poo! Like.....covered from head to toe. And just like that I am not hungry anymore.....

Looks like the trio have learnt to poo on their own.:glare:


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Alaska came with me while I nipped into the kitchen to grab some food, I came back into the room to find the 3 pups covered in poo! Like.....covered from head to toe. And just like that I am not hungry anymore.....
> 
> Looks like the trio have learnt to poo on their own.:glare:


I really shouldn't but I :lol:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

well usually i say aww to your posts and they are quite lovely, i must say i'm not a fan of recent developments!

to think of those little beauties covered in poo!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

What chu lookin at?









Get offffffffffff.









Oh its so tiring being a pup.

















Eh? What did you say?

















Sleep times.









They had their first bath today as wet wipes could not clean them, they where all drinking the water! Good job I didn't put anything in it.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks shetlandlover you have just shown me a plus side to having brown puppies,maybe not i wouldn't be able to see it before i put my hand in it.Your pups are gorgeous.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

love the updates


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

They are just too cute


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, they have been so vocal these past few days. I decided to try them with some Royal Canin Baby Dog Mousse and they LOVED it. Made a right mess, I had them eating it out of a cleaned Mullar pot. They are also drinking water, but only a little.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh my haven't they grown, nice chunky pups Emma and Alaska....They look wonderful


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Awww their tooo cute :001_wub:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

oh no they are just far too cute, the chubby tails, they are coming on so well!

i love the pic of mum and pups faces together, you will have to get that in a frame! 

they are all just so yummy!i love them!


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

What messy eaters they are!! Love the picture of mum cleaning them up! :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Gorgeous photos especially the one of Alaska and mini-me Alaska :biggrin:

How quickly they grow up though, doesn't seem 5 minutes ago you were posting newborn pics and now they are weaning :crying:


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Where's our latest fix of puppy pictures?! 

You know you have competition from sleeping_lion now!!  Hope the pups are still doing well!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> Where's our latest fix of puppy pictures?!
> 
> You know you have competition from sleeping_lion now!!  Hope the pups are still doing well!


yes we are being spoilt with lovely puppies at the moment, we are so lucky!!!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

There are a couple from this morning. :tongue_smilie:

























April.

































Harry.

























Anabelle.

















They are all walking now, still drunk like but walking!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

oh dear they are just far too cute!

i love the 2 blues playing together and the one with the remote!

their faces and expressions are just divine! i love them!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Tawwwhhhhhhh! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
I'll have April wrapped up and ready to go please!! :biggrin5:


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

3 weeks and 1 day old today, Looks like Anabelle is Bi-eye'd and April has 2 blue eyes. :drool:

Harry loves me, not sure why but he likes to watch me constantly and come to me, he's so sweet.

Here's the trio...
Harry.

























April.

























Anabelle.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

SO CUTE! I love the photos of the two girls playing bitey-face! 

You nibble my face...


>


I'll bite yours!!


>


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

They just keep getting cuter, I love Annabelle, although I would quite happily take all 3, I just love the expression on Harrys face 
Have you decided yet which one you are going to keep??


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

jo5 said:


> They just keep getting cuter, I love Annabelle, although I would quite happily take all 3, I just love the expression on Harrys face
> Have you decided yet which one you are going to keep??


Not sure yet. Still bouncing between the two of them. 
I love Anabelle but currently she's the biggest so may not be right for showing, we will have to see how they turn out.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Feeling the need for a fluffy dog in my life :laugh:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

OMG,they are so gorgeous and they seem to have got really fluffy.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

oh they are the sweetest things.

i love harrys expression, such a knowing face already and the two blue girls are so adorable and mini alaskas! love them putting each others faces into their mouths, i love puppy play!


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

They are all gorgeous but Harry looks such a character and has stolen my heart :001_wub:

Thank you for sharing your pics with us


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

They are just so gorgeous! If you ever get tired of their gorgeous faces you can send them this way! :001_wub:


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

I think I'm in love with April! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

I love the picture of her yawning, she so cute!


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

They are gorgeous!!!

I've been away from PF for ages, last time I came here you were still in the planning stages I think!


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

This is one reason I could never breed.......I'd end up with a pack of dogs  . Oh and minus a hubby who already thinks I'm as mad as a box of frogs!

I've enjoyed following this topic, and the photo diary of both Alaska and her gorgeous puppies. 

Well done to you to for raising such as beautiful girl who has, in turn, become a fantastic mum :001_wub:


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

How are the pups doing?? Haven't seen any updates for a week now!!  We need our puppy fix!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Haha no pics with my good camera but took a sweet few this morning.

























They are all doing very well. Toddling around the lounge and eating plenty! Have a nice set of teeth on them too! hmy:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Totally gorgeous you got homes yet or you keeping them ?


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

They are adorable!
:001_wub:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

:drool: I can't believe it - they are getting more & more gorgeous (if that's even possible) :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Madmum2012 (May 5, 2012)

They r lovely


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

such chunky little ones, you can see they are loving their food!!

i love them all i think you should send them this way right now!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are coming along beautifully:001_wub:


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

They look happy, healthy and well socialised pups so well done you for raising such a gorgeous litter 

I am determinedly not showing my youngest this thread as Shelties are her favourite breed and I would never hear the end of it, but it is so difficult not too!!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Harry's new owners have visited today, wow! Amazing.....I love them. Wish they would take me home instead... 

Harry is going to be called Logie, he loved them too. They are perfect, own a Sheltie already and did wait 8 months for this litter to be born. 

They even brought me flowers.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds great! Did you mention that one of the conditions of owning him is that they must sign up to PF so we can see him grow? 

Do you have a home for the girl you aren't keeping, or are you keeping both??!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> Sounds great! Did you mention that one of the conditions of owning him is that they must sign up to PF so we can see him grow?
> 
> Do you have a home for the girl you aren't keeping, or are you keeping both??!


Haha yes I offered to email them a link for them to sign up to. 

Not yet, have loads of interest but as of yet no one I feel 100% confident with. I wanted to wait until I was sure who I was keeping which I am still not sure who, my OH has fallen for April.hmy:


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Taken yesterday.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Taken yesterday.


 wowee - have you got shares in an old newspaper company :lol: towards the end of the litters time with us, I am usually scratting around here, there and everywhere for newspapers

They look like they are coming on a treat - how old are they now?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i love em at that age lol. how much are they weighing now?


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Gorgeous! So fluffy!!

At first I didn't realise it was two photos (because the newspaper blends together so well!) and my first reaction was "where did you get the other two from??"

ut:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

They are so scrummy.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh they are absolutely irresistable 

hope Alaska is doing well too


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

oh what lovely balls of fluff!

so glad that harry has a great home, they are very lucky to have such a lovely little boy!

are you keeping both girls? me thinks the answer is YES!!!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Here's some taken today.

Logie/Harry.

















April.

















Anabelle.

























Alaska's doing great, she wants to spend less and less time with them. She is however starting to play fight with them! Its adorable.:blushing:


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> she is however starting to play fight with them! Its adorable.:blushing:


Video please!!!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

*5 weeks old!*

I can't believe it. They are nearly fully weaned off mum, they even beg for our food! :lol:
I am so proud of them, I have also decided which I will be keeping....April.

So here are the pups today...

























































































April is also the biggest poser! hmy:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

aw beautiful, april is my favourite.
lucky you.
michelle x


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Aww what cutiepies. They are so fluffy now. I love them!

Congrats on your choice, they are both so lovely so quite hard. 

Alfie still has the same comforter and bear from when we got him!


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

5 weeks!! Can't believe it has gone so quickly. They are all gorgeous but I really love Harry and am so jealous of his new family


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Just updated the original post from page 1 with all hte links to pictures so its easier. 

Forgot to say......the kennel club have accepted their names so;
Harry/Logie is Arcticfrost Alaskan Night.
April is Arcticfrost Alaskan Star.
Anabelle is Arcticfrost Alaskan Dream.

They wouldn't let me have heart of Alaska because Alaska is a kennel name.


----------



## Floppy Ears (Apr 16, 2011)

Now you've decided who's staying can I have Anabelle please? 

She's lovely


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

They are beautiul


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

All super lovely but April is a little stunner


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Puppies kennel club papers have arrived!


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

What little stunners. April is beautiful, as they all are.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Any more photos for us?? Pretty please!!!


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Pretty Pretty Please!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

No puppy pic's for days :crying:


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Haha, I will take some tomorrow.  I have been so busy with doctors appointments and sorting out the wedding and the puppies that the camera's gathered dust. Sorry folks. 

Promise tomorrow you can have your puppy fill!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

6 weeks and 3 days old!

Anabelle.

















April.

























Harry/Logie.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh they are so so gorgeous!! I do have to say I think Harry/Logie I my favourite


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Just a few from the mobile phone, taken just tonight.
Harry/Logie.









Anabelle.









April - my little show girl in the making.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Grown SO much, beautiful puppies


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW!!

Look at april go! she is perfecting her stance already, what a poser!!

and the other two are gorgeous too!

lucky you!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Harry/Logie's owners visited again today, reminded me how soon it is that they will be leaving me.:scared:


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Here's a quick pic of the pups I took the other day.

April. 

















Anabelle/Eevee

















Harry/Logie.

















Harry leaves on Sunday to his new home, I am sad but also so excited for them as they really are amazing!

Anabelle has got a home, she's going to be named Eevee, her owners are on holiday so will pick her up in a few weeks.

All 3 puppies have been chipped and the two girls have been vaccinated, harry's owners wanted to do it at their own vet which is fair enough. No murmurs, no problems at all at the vet check. And Harry's two little...um, harry's have come down!

It's been the most amazing 8 weeks of my life, Its been hard but so really rewarding I have seen 3 little blobs turn into fantastic, friendly, happy and healthy puppies!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

It has been lovely seeing the pictures and sharing news on the pups,so thank you.I'm also feeling a little sad as mine start leaving today.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

WOW they are to die for!

Look at Aprils little face, just adorable, I love anabelles little teeth!

Aw so sad to see them go, but they will have lovely new homes and I'm sure April will keep you nice and busy anyway!!

Can't believe where the time has gone, they have come so far in what feels like only a couple of weeks.

Good luck with the send offs, i bet it will be emotional!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks,

I know I will cry but I think it will be part sadness part happiness. If I had the space I would keep all 3, they are so perfect. Had them meet my 3 young cousins last weekend and they are bomb proof with kids! 

I will certainly have another litter in the future, when I want another keeper. But it was/is one of the hardest things I have ever done, its not so much they are difficult as it is to try your best to not get too attached to them and fall in love with their little personalities. 

Not leaving the house at all for nearly 4 weeks was very very hard. So was sleeping next to the whelping box for 3 weeks. Also stopping any visitors/family who have dogs coming round to prevent any illnesses/infections was also hard.

Alaska's udders are nearly back to normal and I think she's ready for them to go now, she's still mummy-ing them but she hates them whining.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I know I will cry but I think it will be part sadness part happiness. If I had the space I would keep all 3, they are so perfect. Had them meet my 3 young cousins last weekend and they are bomb proof with kids!
> 
> ...


Aww bless you, you have done so well by them though and you can see that in how great they look, so healthy and full of life and really quite big too!

I'm sure the owners will want to send lots of piccies of them to you as they grow up and you can be so proud of what you have achieved in this litter!

Congratulations are in order for this beautiful little litter!!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

The pups are wonderful, happy, healthy and a real credit to you. This thread has been a brilliant real-life example of how it should be done! I do hope the two owners keep in touch so that you can see how your babies grow up and mature.

Well done! You should be really proud of what you have achieved :thumbsup:


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Harry/Logie goes to his new home today.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Harry/Logie goes to his new home today.


Good luck today! Harry really becomes logie now!

Im sure he will make his new family really happy!

I bet it will be an emotional day for you, when i got billy the breeder was sobbing when she let us take him home!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Harry/Logie has set off on his new life journey, me and Scott have both had a little cry. His lovely owners brought me a bottle of wine, some dog treats and some home made shortbread. Lovely people, wonder if they will give me a home!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Harry/Logie has set off on his new life journey, me and Scott have both had a little cry. His lovely owners brought me a bottle of wine, some dog treats and some home made shortbread. Lovely people, wonder if they will give me a home!


Aww bless you!

They sound perfect for that beautiful boy!

I know it sounds funny but i was happy when the breeder cried as i thought, there is someone who cares for her dogs like i do!

I shows how much work and love has gone into your pups.

Well done you! Have a little cry and give your girlies a big cuddle!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Crate training has been quite easy.









Harry/Logie's new owners have sent me some pictures of him settling in, he cried last night apparently. :frown5: But I remember all mine being the same on the first night away from their siblings.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

how can you choose what one to keep! they both look so cute!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

*Update:*
Just thought I would update this as the pups are now 8 months old.

Harry and April are show quality and April will be shown in 2013! :w00t:

Annabelle is a little on the tall side by about half an inch, however her ears have finally settled and her ears are perfect just like Harry and Aprils.

All 3 pups are doing fantastic, Harry is spoilt rotten, Anabelle has children paying her attention all day long and April is a delight to have around the house, nothing phases her.

Really proud of this litter. Can't believe how fast time has gone.


----------

